# Anti Maskers Losing Their Minds



## OneEyedDiva

This one thought it was okay to destroy Target's mask display.
https://www.newsweek.com/arizona-woman-destroys-target-mask-display-viral-tirade-1515525
These guys thought it was okay to assault store clerks who asked that they wear masks.  This one got a felony charge for getting physical.
https://news.yahoo.com/bucks-co-man-assaulted-clerk-232338392.html
And this one, an older man, wiped his nose on the female clerk's shirt. He got probation, fine and has to undergo "life counseling" Hell he's 68 years old!
https://www.theoaklandpress.com/new...cle_170d3012-c5e7-11ea-b66c-5329e2efd50f.html
I've seen more of these stories. WTH is WRONG with people?!


----------



## RadishRose

I think they never grew up.


----------



## MarciKS

I'm tellin ya Diva...they're losing their s**t over something so small & so not a big deal. Imagine what this would've looked like if we were made to wear Hazmat suits everywhere?


----------



## Sunny

I don't think it really has anything to do with the masks.  It's political.


----------



## chic

Sunny said:


> I don't think it really has anything to do with the masks.  It's political.



No, Not all of it. Not in my state, where it has to do with a killer heat wave and people wearing masks are seriously suffering.


----------



## Lakeland living

I can't wear the mask, but I have a face shield, let'.s me breath nicely.
We have noticed that every step we move to open things up, more people get sick.


----------



## Keesha

It’s happening here in Canada also 
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toro...nshaw-fatal-haliburton-shooting-siu-1.5653135
A man gets harassed for not wearing a mask , gets in his car and hits other cars while driving out in the parking  lot.

I have a mask that I faithfully wear in every store and don’t hassle those who don’t. People are losing it. Truly.


----------



## Ruthanne

I don't know what's wrong with those people but seems they really need to grow up and see the light!


----------



## Keesha

chic said:


> No, Not all of it. Not in my state, where it has to do with a killer heat wave and people wearing masks are seriously suffering.


It’s the same here. Stifling humid temperatures of heat. People are getting more temperamental. Either that or the people who are mentally frail are coming undone due to the added stress of having to mask up. I don’t know.


----------



## Pepper

I basically blame Facebook and other types of media like it.  People have started looking, seeking, craving individual attention.  People have started to think their ill-thought out views and opinions to be on par with those who have studied the issues.  They are resentful of those who were once respected.  Like Andy Warhol predicted, they want their 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## MarciKS

Personally from a standpoint of being one who has to wear them 8 hrs a day...it gets frustrating. By the end of the day there's been times I've ripped mine off in the van with a vengeance cuz I'm sick to death of them & not being able to breathe. So I get that part of it. It's the refusal to wear them that I think is literally idiotic.


----------



## Lakeland living

MarciKS said:


> Personally from a standpoint of being one who has to wear them 8 hrs a day...it gets frustrating. By the end of the day there's been times I've ripped mine off in the van with a vengeance cuz I'm sick to death of them & not being able to breathe. So I get that part of it. It's the refusal to wear them that I think is literally idiotic.


     Doctors here say that wearing one of those each and every day for long hours can cause , skin irritation. Do they offer a choice to wear a face shield ?


----------



## MarciKS

Lakeland living said:


> Doctors here say that wearing one of those each and every day for long hours can cause , skin irritation. Do they offer a choice to wear a face shield ?


I haven't experienced any facial irritation. I think where your concerned the shield would be better than nothing but it's usually used in combination with the masks. For no than the amt of time you are likely spending in the mask it definitely wouldn't bother your skin. Also making sure it's clean helps. Along with the fact that I wash my face every night after having it on all day.


----------



## Judycat

It's fashionable to act like a toddler now.


----------



## Don M.

Yes, wearing a face mask is a major nuisance....especially for those of us who wear glasses, and they begin to fog up.  However, considering the alternatives, wearing a mask, and staying away from close contact with others is a far better option than winding up in the hospital.  

There are already hospitals that are bringing in refrigerated containers to store the dead....that should be telling people that this crisis is far from winding down.  And...as bad as things are now, there are "experts" saying that things will get substantially worse this Fall/Winter.  

If there is another lockdown, I hate to think of what the economic impact will be....the stock market wild ride in March/April may be just a precursor to what is coming.


----------



## applecruncher

Heard about someone wearing a mask with nose cut out so they could breathe. 

But I disagree that it's political. Masks are hard to breathe in.

My niece has to wear a mask all day at her job; she said they just had to get used to it.


----------



## MarciKS

Don M. said:


> Yes, wearing a face mask is a major nuisance....especially for those of us who wear glasses, and they begin to fog up.  However, considering the alternatives, wearing a mask, and staying away from close contact with others is a far better option than winding up in the hospital.
> 
> There are already hospitals that are bringing in refrigerated containers to store the dead....that should be telling people that this crisis is far from winding down.  And...as bad as things are now, there are "experts" saying that things will get substantially worse this Fall/Winter.
> 
> If there is another lockdown, I hate to think of what the economic impact will be....the stock market wild ride in March/April may be just a precursor to what is coming.


They came up with another style of mask on Amazon that's got a little anti-fog flap. I think it fits over the nose & under the glasses. I don't have that much trouble with mine fogging up. Not sure why.


----------



## MarciKS

applecruncher said:


> Heard about someone wearing a mask with nose cut out so they could breathe.
> 
> But I disagree that it's political. Masks are hard to breathe in.
> 
> My niece has to wear a mask all day at her job; she said they just had to get used to it.


We had to. It's either that or quit your job.


----------



## MarciKS

If I die from this virus...you'll know if I never come back...someone do me a favor & say the F word on here for me. LOL


----------



## win231

Lakeland living said:


> Doctors here say that wearing one of those each and every day for long hours can cause , skin irritation. Do they offer a choice to wear a face shield ?


Wearing one for many hours can cause problems.  I only put mine on as I walk into a store & take it off when I exit.  I don't wear one any other time.


----------



## chic

Keesha said:


> It’s happening here in Canada also
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toro...nshaw-fatal-haliburton-shooting-siu-1.5653135
> A man gets harassed for not wearing a mask , gets in his car and hits other cars while driving out in the parking  lot.
> 
> I have a mask that I faithfully wear in every store and don’t hassle those who don’t. People are losing it. Truly.



Here also. I can't wear a face covering due to a medical condition so I'm supposed to be exempt from having to wear one but in my state it has become No Mask/No Service in stores etc. I haven't been in a store since April. 

Last Sat. I drove my mom to the drugstore. I sat in the car getting a 3rd degree sunburn on my arm. In the store mom saw a male customer having a chat with the manager of the store and he was maskless. (The temps were in the nineties). Ma got so furious she cracked. She ripped off her mask and told the manager if the other customer didn't have to wear a mask then she wasn't going to wear one either. And that's what she did.

So, I do think this is motivated by temperature and frustration and is not representative of one's political persuasion. People up here are genuinely suffering from the heat which may be close to 100 today.


----------



## Lakeland living

Must be diferent whereyour


chic said:


> Here also. I can't wear a face covering due to a medical condition so I'm supposed to be exempt from having to wear one but in my state it has become No Mask/No Service in stores etc. I haven't been in a store since April.
> 
> Last Sat. I drove my mom to the drugstore. I sat in the car getting a 3rd degree sunburn on my arm. In the store mom saw a male customer having a chat with the manager of the store and he was maskless. (The temps were in the nineties). Ma got so furious she cracked. She ripped off her mask and told the manager if the other customer didn't have to wear a mask then she wasn't going to wear one either. And that's what she did.
> 
> So, I do think this is motivated by temperature and frustration and is not representative of one's political persuasion. People up here are genuinely suffering from the heat which may be close to 100 today.


Good for Mom


----------



## Lakeland living

win231 said:


> Wearing one for many hours can cause problems.  I only put mine on as I walk into a store & take it off when I exit.  I don't wear one any other time.


  I do the same and stay out of crowds.


----------



## Butterfly

chic said:


> No, Not all of it. Not in my state, where it has to do with a killer heat wave and people wearing masks are seriously suffering.



Not as much as they'd suffer if they get the virus.


----------



## AnnieA

applecruncher said:


> Heard about someone wearing a mask with nose cut out so they could breathe.




Saw that at a London anti-mask protest.


----------



## LindaB

Sunny said:


> I don't think it really has anything to do with the masks.  It's political.


And what a shame that it has become political. People are just NUTS!


----------



## AnnieA

delete


----------



## Sunny

Saying "it's political" doesn't mean I enjoy wearing masks.  I hate them as much as anyone else.  When I'm walking alone outside, I usually drop it below my chin, so I can breathe for a while until the next person comes along, then it goes back up. And yes, it seems even worse in hot weather.

But I think all the violence, as described in the OP, and the polarized arguing and fighting about it, are politically driven.  We are all uncomfortable in masks.  But who are the people snarling, marching, wearing t-shirts about it, etc.?  Surely you don't think we are divided along lines of people who find masks uncomfortable, and people who love wearing them?  The groups of anti-mask marchers are very strongly on the right side of the political spectrum.  I have never seen this country so clearly divided along political lines.

By now, most of us are wearing the damn things, partly by government mandate.  But when the mask thing first started, who were the people with, and who were without? You could almost stick a label on most people by whether they were wearing a mask.


----------



## AnnieA

Sunny said:


> Saying "it's political" doesn't mean I enjoy wearing masks.  I hate them as much as anyone else.  When I'm walking alone outside, I usually drop it below my chin, so I can breathe for a while until the next person comes along, then it goes back up. And yes, it seems even worse in hot weather.
> 
> But I think all the violence, as described in the OP, and the polarized arguing and fighting about it, are politically driven.  We are all uncomfortable in masks.  But who are the people snarling, marching, wearing t-shirts about it, etc.?  Surely you don't think we are divided along lines of people who find masks uncomfortable, and people who love wearing them?  The groups of anti-mask marchers are very strongly on the right side of the political spectrum.  I have never seen this country so clearly divided along political lines.
> 
> By now, most of us are wearing the damn things, partly by government mandate.  But when the mask thing first started, who were the people with, and who were without? You could almost stick a label on most people by whether they were wearing a mask.



What you see portrayed on the media isn't universal.   The generalizations you see in the media are the exact opposite from what I see in real life.   One of my contract facilities is in the second reddest county in my state and the area has been great about mask wearing from the start.  The major population center of the county is near the top of the heap socioeconomically (including education and has a median household income of $100,000 plus), so it may have to do with intelligence.

My home county is rural, purplish-red with a median household income of $37,000 and there's been resistance to mask wearing from Democrats and Republicans alike.  Thank God masks were recently mandated here


----------



## DaveA

I wonder if the people in London, during WWII  kept their lights on during official blackouts?  Were they being deprived of their "rights"?  Did their Prime Minister and national government leave it up to individual cities and counties to make their own decisions?

And some some people must have suffered, even fallen and injured themselves while navigating their darkened home. There were risks involved. And after all, the bomb(s) wasn't likely to land on their home, most likely someone else's and "to hell with them", it all about me".

That's about where the U.S. stands today, from our leader on down.  If I happen to be infected and give out a maskless cough on the old lady next to me, tough for her.  It's every man for himself and to hell with MY effect on the rest. 

 And currently, here we are. Unless we listen to good solid medical and scientific information and leave the political leadership to take care of other things,, nature will take it's course.  It'll fade away someday but the lives needlessly lost through political bickering and electioneering will have cost many, many lives that could have been saved using safe medical practices.

Do people who break a leg , have a heart attack, pneumonia, or such, call the doc or turn on FOX, ABC, CBS, or their daily radio talk show host, to find out how best to handle their illness.  Evidently some do, the way they're reacting to this pandemic?


----------



## AnnieA

DaveA said:


> I wonder if the people in London, during WWII  kept their lights on during official blackouts?  Were they being deprived of their "rights"?  Did their Prime Minister and national government leave it up to individual cities and counties to make their own decisions?
> 
> And some some people must have suffered, even fallen and injured themselves while navigating their darkened home. There were risks involved. And after all, the bomb(s) wasn't likely to land on their home, most likely someone else's and "to hell with them", it all about me".
> 
> That's about where the U.S. stands today, from our leader on down.  If I happen to be infected and give out a maskless cough on the old lady next to me, tough for her.  It's every man for himself and to hell with MY effect on the rest.




Many people in the UK are not doing any better than the US with masks.  Check out recent large gathering pics as well as Hyde Park protests. A national mandate goes into effect there this week.  Hope it goes well.


----------



## JaniceM

DaveA said:


> I wonder if the people in London, during WWII  kept their lights on during official blackouts?  Were they being deprived of their "rights"?  Did their Prime Minister and national government leave it up to individual cities and counties to make their own decisions?
> 
> And some some people must have suffered, even fallen and injured themselves while navigating their darkened home. There were risks involved. And after all, the bomb(s) wasn't likely to land on their home, most likely someone else's and "to hell with them",* it all about me".*
> 
> That's about where the U.S. stands today, from our leader on down.  If I happen to be infected and give out a maskless cough on the old lady next to me, tough for her.  It's every man for himself and to hell with MY effect on the rest.



"Welcome to the ongoing influences of 'My Generation'."


----------



## chic

Sunny said:


> Saying "it's political" doesn't mean I enjoy wearing masks.  I hate them as much as anyone else.  When I'm walking alone outside, I usually drop it below my chin, so I can breathe for a while until the next person comes along, then it goes back up. And yes, it seems even worse in hot weather.
> 
> But I think all the violence, as described in the OP, and the polarized arguing and fighting about it, are politically driven.  We are all uncomfortable in masks.  But who are the people snarling, marching, wearing t-shirts about it, etc.?  Surely you don't think we are divided along lines of people who find masks uncomfortable, and people who love wearing them?  The groups of anti-mask marchers are very strongly on the right side of the political spectrum.  I have never seen this country so clearly divided along political lines.
> 
> By now, most of us are wearing the damn things, partly by government mandate.  But when the mask thing first started, who were the people with, and who were without? You could almost stick a label on most people by whether they were wearing a mask.



But that would be wrong and your conclusion would be erroneous because I can't wear a mask for a medical reason, yet politically I understand those who do wear them and would not argue with them.

Because of my condition, I never think politics when I see a maskless person. I'm sorry for those who do. I have an inoperable condition in my sinuses so if I wear a face covering, I'll instantly overheat and faint. I guess when I see a maskless person, I think medical condition not politics and I could be wrong too.


----------



## Autumn

Judycat said:


> It's fashionable to act like a toddler now.


 
When I read this I wanted to shout, "AMEN!"

Toddlers are the center of their own world.  Everything is about them and their needs.  They can be charming, amusing and exasperating.

However, n adult who's as entitled and self-centered as a 4 year old is none of those things.  If it's not about masks, it's something else.  Always something.

I'm tired of hearing people yelling about their constitutional right not to wear a mask.  Do they also have a constitutional right to endanger other people?  My dad used to say, "Your rights end where my nose begins."

I don't know.  Maybe I'm just cranky because the temperature is in the high 90s and my AC isn't working that well and there's a 2 week wait for repair service.  But I find myself shouting at the TV when the anti-mask brigade comes on...


----------



## StarSong

chic said:


> But that would be wrong and your conclusion would be erroneous because I can't wear a mask for a medical reason, yet politically I understand those who do wear them and would not argue with them.
> 
> Because of my condition, I never think politics when I see a maskless person. I'm sorry for those who do. I have an inoperable condition in my sinuses so if I wear a face covering, I'll instantly overheat and faint. I guess when I see a maskless person, I think medical condition not politics and I could be wrong too.


Thank you for the reminder that some people do have good medical reasons to not wear masks.


----------



## MarciKS

chic said:


> But that would be wrong and your conclusion would be erroneous because I can't wear a mask for a medical reason, yet politically I understand those who do wear them and would not argue with them.
> 
> Because of my condition, I never think politics when I see a maskless person. I'm sorry for those who do. I have an inoperable condition in my sinuses so if I wear a face covering, I'll instantly overheat and faint. I guess when I see a maskless person, I think medical condition not politics and I could be wrong too.


So what happens when you go shopping? Do you have to have a note stating your condition? If it says no mask no shop...are you still allowed in? Or are you forced to stay home & rely on deliveries?


----------



## MarciKS

It's interesting because I watched a video on another forum last night where these 2 docs wore their masks and claim the O2 saturation doesn't change in them. One of them had 6 on. However...they were young & fit & sitting. Not running around doing anything. 

I can attest to the fact that they do have an effect on a person's O2 sat because for the past 2 months mine has been between 89 & 91 with little relief from medication. As opposed to relief with an O2 sat of 95-96 as a norm. I stayed in all weekend & wore my new bandana mask yesterday. In just 3 days & with that new mask my O2 sat was steady at 94 last night.

I'll see if I can get you a link tonight or find the video but right now I gotta go get ready for work.


----------



## chic

MarciKS said:


> So what happens when you go shopping? Do you have to have a note stating your condition? If it says no mask no shop...are you still allowed in? Or are you forced to stay home & rely on deliveries?



No. In my state I cannot shop at all, period, since April. If I drive to another state I can shop as the rules differ from state to state. But it's been getting so hot & humid here the past month and a half, I quit going to other states to shop as it takes a long time and I have a really bad sunburn from driving friends/or family to the store to shop for me while I sit in the car & wait or drive for hours. Then I treat them to lunch at my place.


----------



## MarciKS

chic said:


> No. In my state I cannot shop at all, period, since April. If I drive to another state I can shop as the rules differ from state to state. But it's been getting so hot & humid here the past month and a half, I quit going to other states to shop as it takes a long time and I have a really bad sunburn from driving friends/or family to the store to shop for me while I sit in the car & wait or drive for hours. Then I treat them to lunch at my place.


*At least someone is there to help you. I can't imagine going to another state to shop. And might I add thankyou for not marching into the stores without a mask and waving a gun. *


----------



## MarciKS

*Ok here's that link to the video I talked about earlier...





Now keep in mind that most people are moving around while masked up. And I find it really hard to believe that the one dr was able to put on 6 of those masks & still breathe let alone maintain 99 O2 Sat. *


----------



## garyt1957

chic said:


> No, Not all of it. Not in my state, where it has to do with a killer heat wave and people wearing masks are seriously suffering.


Are the buildings not air conditioned? It's hot here too. I put my mask on 20 seconds before entering the store. Heck, most of them are quite chilly. Take it off 3 steps outside. Don't see the problem


----------



## Sunny

chic said:


> But that would be wrong and your conclusion would be erroneous because I can't wear a mask for a medical reason, yet politically I understand those who do wear them and would not argue with them.
> 
> Because of my condition, I never think politics when I see a maskless person. I'm sorry for those who do. I have an inoperable condition in my sinuses so if I wear a face covering, I'll instantly overheat and faint. I guess when I see a maskless person, I think medical condition not politics and I could be wrong too.



I'm sorry to hear about your medical condition, chic. That must be a drag.  

However, you are in a very small minority.  The overwhelming number of angry (or flippant) non-mask wearers are refusing to wear masks to make some kind of political point. It has nothing to do with medical problems, probably for at least 99% of them.

In my building, when the whole mask thing started, all the people I saw with no masks on were those that I knew were on the conservative end of the spectrum. When the building management mandated that everybody wear a mask outside of their home, they started wearing them. So there was no medical condition.  

This is not exactly an original observation; the mask/no mask debate has been in the news for months now. I haven't seen any reference to medical conditions in any of the news articles about this.

I'm curious: what if you tested positive for the virus?  Would you go out without a mask and risk infecting everyone you came near? Probably not; you'd just stay home, right?


----------



## win231

Sunny said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your medical condition, chic. That must be a drag.
> 
> However, you are in a very small minority.  The overwhelming number of angry (or flippant) non-mask wearers are refusing to wear masks to make some kind of political point. It has nothing to do with medical problems, probably for at least 99% of them.
> 
> In my building, when the whole mask thing started, all the people I saw with no masks on were those that I knew were on the conservative end of the spectrum. When the building management mandated that everybody wear a mask outside of their home, they started wearing them. So there was no medical condition.
> 
> This is not exactly an original observation; the mask/no mask debate has been in the news for months now. I haven't seen any reference to medical conditions in any of the news articles about this.
> 
> I'm curious: what if you tested positive for the virus?  Would you go out without a mask and risk infecting everyone you came near? Probably not; you'd just stay home, right?


An intelligent person would become informed about the unreliability of the test & wouldn't bother getting it (as some honest doctors have suggested.)


----------



## 911

OneEyedDiva said:


> This one thought it was okay to destroy Target's mask display.
> https://www.newsweek.com/arizona-woman-destroys-target-mask-display-viral-tirade-1515525
> These guys thought it was okay to assault store clerks who asked that they wear masks.  This one got a felony charge for getting physical.
> https://news.yahoo.com/bucks-co-man-assaulted-clerk-232338392.html
> And this one, an older man, wiped his nose on the female clerk's shirt. He got probation, fine and has to undergo "life counseling" Hell he's 68 years old!
> https://www.theoaklandpress.com/new...cle_170d3012-c5e7-11ea-b66c-5329e2efd50f.html
> I've seen more of these stories. WTH is WRONG with people?!


Like in the movie, "One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest," they are mentally defective. 

I remember watching the old police comedy show, "Barney Miller." In one of the episodes, the late Ron Glass, who played Sgt. Harris on the show, told Barney he was running a prisoner down to the "Cookie Farm, which he was referring to Bellevue and is a mental hospital in NYC.


----------



## JaniceM

911 said:


> Like in the movie, "One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest," they are mentally defective.
> 
> I remember watching the old police comedy show, "Barney Miller." In one of the episodes, the late Ron Glass, who played Sgt. Harris on the show, told Barney he was running a prisoner down to the "Cookie Farm, which he was referring to Bellevue and is a mental hospital in NYC.


He also used the term "the Hotel Silly."


----------



## debodun

I hear a lot of online buzz especially from the 30-and-younger-set who maintain that the government can't dictate what they can and can't do with their own bodies. Well, think of other people for a change. What is all this self-entitlement? Reminds me of the 60s potheads yelling about the same thing - what I can do with my own body and being down on the establishment. If everyone did what they wanted, there would be anarchy. Rules are made for the good of the people - that's why there are LAWS.


----------



## JaniceM

debodun said:


> I hear a lot of online buzz especially from the 30-and-younger-set who maintain that the government can't dictate what thy can and can't do with their own bodies. Well, think of other people for a change. What is all this self-entitlement? Reminds me of the 60s potheads yelling about the same thing - what I can do with my own body and being down on the establishment. If everyone did what they wanted, there would be anarchy. Rules are made for the good of the people - they are LAWS.


Yup, there it is-  the most obnoxious members of 'the Me Generation' and their never-ending influence. 

Unfortunately, for some, anarchy IS the goal.


Just read that local grocery store chain will be offering masks to customers who come in, free of charge...  but they'll only 'request' customers wear them, not 'require' it.


----------



## Sunny

911 said:


> Like in the movie, "One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest," they are mentally defective.
> 
> I remember watching the old police comedy show, "Barney Miller." In one of the episodes, the late Ron Glass, who played Sgt. Harris on the show, told Barney he was running a prisoner down to the "Cookie Farm, which he was referring to Bellevue and is a mental hospital in NYC.


I loved that show. My husband and I never got tired of watching the reruns. 

One of the funniest things was that they never actually had a real criminal in their jail. It was always some funny kind of oddball, no threat to anyone.


----------



## MarciKS

JaniceM said:


> Yup, there it is-  the most obnoxious members of 'the Me Generation' and their never-ending influence.
> 
> Unfortunately, for some, anarchy IS the goal.
> 
> 
> Just read that local grocery store chain will be offering masks to customers who come in, free of charge...  but they'll only 'request' customers wear them, not 'require' it.


Some of them trying to make it like the signs no shirt...no shoes...no masks...no service. Which is what they need to do.


----------



## Carymeaway

Don M. said:


> Yes, wearing a face mask is a major nuisance....especially for those of us who wear glasses, and they begin to fog up.  However, considering the alternatives, wearing a mask, and staying away from close contact with others is a far better option than winding up in the hospital.
> 
> There are already hospitals that are bringing in refrigerated containers to store the dead....that should be telling people that this crisis is far from winding down.  And...as bad as things are now, there are "experts" saying that things will get substantially worse this Fall/Winter.
> 
> If there is another lockdown, I hate to think of what the economic impact will be....the stock market wild ride in March/April may be a precursor to what is coming.


I have read plenty of evidence the containrs are disinformation.


----------



## Carymeaway

I disagree with wearing them , my 80 year old mother and my 85 year old stepfather disagree with them too. To be fair, I have been sick 2 times in my life, last time was 35 years ago, never take any shots or follow doctors directions, I suspect I will pay for that one day but the end is inevitable. I think it is my unhealthy life style that keeps me going,  at least that's what my co workers tell me. 90% of them got very sick in November 2019 before COVID had a name.  . (You guys may boot me off the board soon, I don't think like lots of folks do and I post what I think/see even if it makes folks mad)


----------



## Ruthanne

Carymeaway said:


> I disagree with wearing them , my 80 year old mother and my 85 year old stepfather disagree with them too. To be fair, I have been sick 2 times in my life, last time was 35 years ago, never take any shots or follow doctors directions, I suspect I will pay for that one day but the end is inevitable. I think it is my unhealthy life style that keeps me going,  at least that's what my co workers tell me. 90% of them got very sick in November 2019 before COVID had a name.  . (You guys may boot me off the board soon, I don't think like lots of folks do and I post what I think/see even if it makes folks mad)


Everyone should wear them because anyone can have the virus.


----------



## Carymeaway

Ruthanne said:


> Everyone should wear them because anyone can have the virus.


Yes, I have heard that, it does not change my mind though, I wear them because I am a good human being, mostly I avoid anywhere where I know people freak out/are fanatics about them.


----------



## Warrigal

Masks are not mandatory yet in NSW but there is now some community transmission and we are advised to wear one where social distancing cannot be maintained. I carry some with me as well as disposable gloves and use both in the supermarket, mask only on public transport. Hand sanitiser too when necessary. At home it is just soap and water.


----------



## Ruthanne

Carymeaway said:


> Yes, I have heard that, it does not change my mind though, I wear them because I am a good human being, mostly I avoid anywhere where I know people freak out/are fanatics about them.


Yes, you are a good person. ❣


----------



## win231

Carymeaway said:


> I have read plenty of evidence the containrs are disinformation.


But you gotta give them credit for imagination & creativity.  Nothing says "Be afraid" like corpses in refrigerated meat trucks.


----------



## Carymeaway

win231 said:


> But you gotta give them credit for imagination & creativity.  Nothing says "Be afraid" like corpses in refrigerated meat trucks.


That was my first thought.


----------



## debodun

Masks are 2-way protection - keeps you from being exposed to others germs and also keeps you from spreading yours. Humans wear prophalactics on their other ends for protection and, from what I hear, they is more uncomfortable than a face covering. It is such a small thing to do to help society in general.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## OneEyedDiva

MarciKS said:


> Personally from a standpoint of being one who has to wear them 8 hrs a day...it gets frustrating. By the end of the day there's been times I've ripped mine off in the van with a vengeance cuz I'm sick to death of them & not being able to breathe. So I get that part of it. It's the refusal to wear them that I think is literally idiotic.


Marci what kind of mask are you wearing? I find I can breathe better in the KN95 masks, so when I have to walk somewhere that's the kind I'll put on. But I don't have to wear a mask 8 hours a day so I don't know if it would make much of a difference in that case.


----------



## JaniceM

I'm surprised these things haven't regained popularity  https://awesomestuff365.com/scary-clown-masks/


----------



## MarciKS

OneEyedDiva said:


> Marci what kind of mask are you wearing? I find I can breathe better in the KN95 masks, so when I have to walk somewhere that's the kind I'll put on. But I don't have to wear a mask 8 hours a day so I don't know if it would make much of a difference in that case.


I have to wear two different kinds now because of my COPD & anxiety. I have a bandana mask for when I'm distancing. And then I have a mask with a filter & a respirator valve for when we are serving right next to each other. I do my best to limit myself to as little space time with others as possible. They also finally started making co-workers mask up on the serving line.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

MarciKS said:


> I have to wear two different kinds now because of my COPD & anxiety. I have a bandana mask for when I'm distancing. And then I have a mask with a filter & a respirator valve for when we are serving right next to each other. I do my best to limit myself to as little space time with others as possible. They also finally started making co-workers mask up on the serving line.


I always wondered if those masks with the valves are heavier or more cumbersome.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

JaniceM said:


> I'm surprised these things haven't regained popularity  https://awesomestuff365.com/scary-clown-masks/


Oh yeah...that first mask is really creepy. I don't even want to see the rest.


----------



## JaniceM

OneEyedDiva said:


> Oh yeah...that first mask is really creepy. I don't even want to see the rest.


You don't like Creepy Clowns?  lol


----------



## MarciKS

OneEyedDiva said:


> I always wondered if those masks with the valves are heavier or more cumbersome.


They're pretty thick. I have other fabric masks that aren't as thick. Even with the filters. The bandana ones make me nervous because they're so thin but because of my conditions I had no choice. I had to do something. I just wear those thinner ones when I can stay farther away from people. If they want to get closer to visit I will slide the other mask on & then they step away.


----------



## MarciKS

JaniceM said:


> You don't like Creepy Clowns?  lol


If I could have fun with it in the back I'd get one. *Grins*


----------



## JaniceM

MarciKS said:


> If I could have fun with it in the back I'd get one. *Grins*


On one of those true crime shows awhile back, it was actually a thing-  people all over the U.S. The 911 calls were absolutely hilarious!


----------



## MarciKS

JaniceM said:


> On one of those true crime shows awhile back, it was actually a thing-  people all over the U.S. The 911 calls were absolutely hilarious!


It would depend on the setting. For a while here we had groups of men in those masks chasing people around. Wasn't funny.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

JaniceM said:


> On one of those true crime shows awhile back, it was actually a thing-  people all over the U.S. The 911 calls were absolutely hilarious!


When my two oldest grandchildren were small, my DIL was taking them to school then heading for work by bus. They were waiting for the bus and it was still dark out. Some guy came by in a clown mask and scared that poor girl half to death.  It certainly wasn't funny to her nor me when she told me. Thank God it wasn't someone who was ready to go all "Criminal Minds" on them!


----------



## fmdog44

Carymeaway said:


> I disagree with wearing them , my 80 year old mother and my 85 year old stepfather disagree with them too. To be fair, I have been sick 2 times in my life, last time was 35 years ago, never take any shots or follow doctors directions, I suspect I will pay for that one day but the end is inevitable. I think it is my unhealthy life style that keeps me going,  at least that's what my co workers tell me. 90% of them got very sick in November 2019 before COVID had a name.  . (You guys may boot me off the board soon, I don't think like lots of folks do and I post what I think/see even if it makes folks mad)


Not the point: Wear a mask so others don't get the virus from you.


----------



## Carymeaway

fmdog44 said:


> Not the point: Wear a mask so others don't get the virus from you.


What is the point then? If you wear a mask and stay 6 feet away from me and I'm not wearing one, just how likely are you to catch it?  Especially if I don't have RONA?


----------



## Carymeaway

Butterfly said:


> Not as much as they'd suffer if they get the virus.


So you are saying that every single person who has the virus  suffers or dies?  I don't believe the facts back that up at all.


----------



## win231

Carymeaway said:


> What is the point then? If you wear a mask and stay 6 feet away from me and I'm not wearing one, just how likely are you to catch it?  Especially if I don't have RONA?


LOL.  Remember those silly banners they hang at hospital entrances to sell flu shots?
_"If you don't get a flu shot, you're making others sick."  _ Yeah....try to guilt non-thinking sheep into buying what they're selling.


----------



## win231

AnnieA said:


> Saw that at a London anti-mask protest.


LOL.  That mask is about as effective as an unmodified one.  Viruses are microscopic & go through typical non-medical material.  And a virus needs any mucosa to enter, including the eyes.  That's why at the beginning of Corona, the experts said masks are useless.
And logically, the majority are wearing masks, so why do they keep reporting "surges & spikes?"


----------



## Carymeaway

win231 said:


> LOL.  Remember those silly banners they hang at hospital entrances to sell flu shots?
> _"If you don't get a flu shot, you're making others sick."  _ Yeah....try to guilt non-thinking sheep into buying what they're selling.


YUP, it is exactly like that.


----------



## Carymeaway

win231 said:


> LOL.  That mask is about as effective as an unmodified one.  Viruses are microscopic & go through typical non-medical material.  And a virus needs any mucosa to enter, including the eyes.  That's why at the beginning of Corona, the experts said masks are useless.
> And logically, the majority are wearing masks, so why do they keep reporting "surges & spikes?"


Including the eyes. Love that.


----------



## ronk

It doesn't help when our own President refuses to wear a mask, and does his best to mock or ignore the crises. One day I saw him rant on the news. Next thing I knew, I saw a group of people ranting and shouting that their freedom is being threatened.


----------



## Ruthanne

Carymeaway said:


> What is the point then? If you wear a mask and stay 6 feet away from me and I'm not wearing one, just how likely are you to catch it?  Especially if I don't have RONA?


And just how do you know that you don't have it?


----------



## win231

Ruthanne said:


> And just how do you know that you don't have it?


If your mask protects you, it doesn't matter whether someone else has it or not.


----------



## Carymeaway

Ruthanne said:


> And just how do you know that you don't have it?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I will bite, if one trusts the test, then take a test, go home and isolate a couple days while waiting for results, never associate with others, results comes negative, go somewhere knowing for a fact you don't  have RONA.  If you do not trust tests, sign up for test, never take it, receive a positive test result from the testing facility, know you have been lied to and think it's BS, (in this case, one generally still would not know but think it's all BS so don't care) .  Trust science, get sick, treat self or doctor treats , get better, now have antibodies, don't have it anymore, can go  out in public ,stay 6 feet away to make others feels safe. Trust science, take Hydroxychloroquine as a prophylactic and know you won't get sick.  Sorry, Ruthanne, there is no definitive answer, thus I will not change my mind.


----------



## Carymeaway

win231 said:


> If your mask protects you, it doesn't matter whether someone else has it or not.


Thank you.


----------



## Sunny

win231 said:


> If your mask protects you, it doesn't matter whether someone else has it or not.


Win, everything I've read about this says the mask doesn't protect the wearer. It protects everyone else. Wearing masks only works if everyone, or at least nearly everyone, wears one. It's a way of showing respect and concern for your fellow human beings, not a way of protecting you.

(Though I imagine that it might help to protect the wearer, at least a little bit.  But that's not what the experts are saying.)


----------



## garyt1957

Carymeaway said:


> Thank you.


 How many times does it have to be repeated before some people get it. Masks help keep the wearer from spreading the disease and may help the wearer to keep from getting the disease, but it's not 100% in either direction. But if a mask makes an infected person 75% less contagious and it makes a healthy person even 25% more protected  from getting it, why wouldn't you wear one  and help out?


----------



## Warrigal

garyt1957 said:


> How many times does it have to be repeated before some people get it. Masks help keep the wearer from spreading the disease and may help the wearer to keep from getting the disease, but it's not 100% in either direction. But if a mask makes an infected person 75% less contagious and it makes a healthy person even 25% more protected  from getting it, why wouldn't you wear one  and help out?


Well put, Gary. Masks, combined with all other measures, are helpful on controlling infection rates. Masks alone are not enough but they do have a positive effect that is very important once community transmission has begun.


----------



## win231

deleted


----------



## HenryChambers

Judycat said:


> It's fashionable to act like a toddler now.


Indeed it is people are acting like fools over wearing a mask.


----------



## Nathan

AnnieA said:


> Saw that at a London anti-mask protest.



...a species commonly referred to as a 'covid*idiot*"


----------



## win231

Sunny said:


> Win, everything I've read about this says the mask doesn't protect the wearer. It protects everyone else. Wearing masks only works if everyone, or at least nearly everyone, wears one. It's a way of showing respect and concern for your fellow human beings, not a way of protecting you.
> 
> (Though I imagine that it might help to protect the wearer, at least a little bit.  But that's not what the experts are saying.)


Well, think about it.  If a mask doesn't protect the wearer, that means virus from someone else gets through the FRONT of the mask.  So....if virus gets through the front of the mask, why couldn't YOUR virus get out from the BACK of your mask?


----------



## win231

I've noticed something interesting that goes on - both on forums and sometimes in person during conversation.
If someone (like myself) voices an opinion that masks are useless, the other person assumes a whole bunch of untruths - such as:
_"He thinks the virus is a hoax."
"He doesn't wear a mask."_

I go shopping every few days - for myself and a disabled friend & some elderly friends.  Masks are required here.  Is anyone foolish enough to think I stroll around the supermarket without a mask on?  My opinion of a mask's usefulness is irrelevant.

I stopped discussing Covid with some family because they fall into that dense "Assume" category.


----------



## Autumn

OneEyedDiva said:


> This one thought it was okay to destroy Target's mask display.
> https://www.newsweek.com/arizona-woman-destroys-target-mask-display-viral-tirade-1515525
> These guys thought it was okay to assault store clerks who asked that they wear masks.  This one got a felony charge for getting physical.
> https://news.yahoo.com/bucks-co-man-assaulted-clerk-232338392.html
> And this one, an older man, wiped his nose on the female clerk's shirt. He got probation, fine and has to undergo "life counseling" Hell he's 68 years old!
> https://www.theoaklandpress.com/new...cle_170d3012-c5e7-11ea-b66c-5329e2efd50f.html
> I've seen more of these stories. WTH is WRONG with people?!


I'm thinking that this is another example of the egocentric behavior we were talking about on another thread.  These people care only for themselves.  They have no concern for how their behavior affects others.


----------



## DaveA

win231 said:


> Wearing one for many hours can cause problems.  I only put mine on as I walk into a store & take it off when I exit.  I don't wear one any other time.


And that sounds sensible.  I suppose if you have to travel by bus, train, etc., it'd be more uncomfortable than in your car.  I'm 87 and hate wearing the damn thing but I do , for my sake and those around me.

Political BS got this argument started early in the year and that's the only thing keeping it going.  Just pay attention to neighbors and acquaintances. Their political leanings will pretty much tell you where they stand regarding masks.


----------



## win231

DaveA said:


> And that sounds sensible.  I suppose if you have to travel by bus, train, etc., it'd be more uncomfortable than in your car.  I'm 87 and hate wearing the damn thing but I do , for my sake and those around me.
> 
> Political BS got this argument started early in the year and that's the only thing keeping it going.  Just pay attention to neighbors and acquaintances. Their political leanings will pretty much tell you where they stand regarding masks.


It's also amusing to watch how some people will decide who they trust, depending on their personal opinion of someone or how much they like or admire them - as if the virus will agree or disagree.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Autumn said:


> I'm thinking that this is another example of the egocentric behavior we were talking about on another thread.  These people care only for themselves.  They have no concern for how their behavior affects others.


I agree Autumn.


----------



## john danson

While in the supermarket yesterday a man ,probably 60-70 years old approached me in the main aisle,no mask at all.As he came closer he pulls out a handkerchief and starts blowing his nose.I felt like shouting at him but then thought anyone this crazy is probably spoiling for a confrontation and might be dangerous.I don't think it's always political ,I think many of these people are just sociopaths.


----------



## win231

john danson said:


> While in the supermarket yesterday a man ,probably 60-70 years old approached me in the main aisle,no mask at all.As he came closer he pulls out a handkerchief and starts blowing his nose.I felt like shouting at him but then thought anyone this crazy is probably spoiling for a confrontation and might be dangerous.I don't think it's always political ,I think many of these people are just sociopaths.


You didn't be courteous & helpful & hold the handkerchief for him, then give him a hug??


----------



## Nathan

john danson said:


> While in the supermarket yesterday a man ,probably 60-70 years old approached me in the main aisle,no mask at all.As he came closer he pulls out a handkerchief and starts blowing his nose.I felt like shouting at him but then thought anyone this crazy is probably spoiling for a confrontation and might be dangerous.I don't think it's always political ,I think many of these people are just sociopaths.


Advanced age quite often brings mental health issues, I see older people all the time that you would think should "know better"....ain't necessarily so.   Not always political, but the same kind of crazy nevertheless.


----------



## Jeweltea

A couple of months ago, I was at Home Depot. There were some plants near the front entrance (outside) and I started walking toward them. There was a young man (store employee) standing at the front entrance (kind of being a greeter) not wearing a mask. Everyone would have had to walk quite close to him to go inside the store. As I got closer, he started coughing. Technically he was probably in compliance with the mask mandate since he was outside (although barely). Fortunately I was still quite far from him but I just turned around and left.


----------



## gennie

The state of Florida is paying a tough price for its anti-mask position.  Yesterday's *new* Covid cases - 17,192.  My county had 630 of those, my zip code had 9.


----------



## Murrmurr

State of Calif is being pretty strict right now. All public buildings require masks. Some liquor/convenience stores and smoke shops weren't insisting on masks until about a month ago. Now they've posted "No mask no service" signs. The convenience store on my block has a sign in their window that says "A mask never killed anyone".


----------



## DaveA

win231 said:


> It's also amusing to watch how some people will decide who they trust, depending on their personal opinion of someone or how much they like or admire them - as if the virus will agree or disagree.



I can't speak to individuals but I do tend to trust health professionals  (as a group)  rather than political hacks (also as a group) .  Others may feel different and that's their prerogative.


----------



## Aneeda72

Murrmurr said:


> State of Calif is being pretty strict right now. All public buildings require masks. Some liquor/convenience stores and smoke shops weren't insisting on masks until about a month ago. Now they've posted "No mask no service" signs. The convenience store on my block has a sign in their window that says "A mask never killed anyone".


That is how it has been here for a few months, no mask, no entrance, no service.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Seeing as NONE of us really know what is best for this disease we really know anything about. Does it kill?  Yes, obviously it does. Are the numbers to be believed?  Even if you eliminated half of the deaths as fake numbers, still many many have died. Is a mask going to stop it?  Who knows for sure...but it surely can’t hurt. Now if they were asking us to dress up in spaceman suits before stepping out our doors, or to get into stores and restaurants, then people might have a squawk. I feel sorry for those who have to wear them for  8 hr+shifts.  I was one of them and that IS a PITA!  Bur for the little time you have to wear them to shop...just get over it already and wear the darn thing. If you need to pull it down for a few seconds to get some air, while you are shopping, I doubt that would make a difference.  I guess it is indeed true that you can’t fix stupid.


----------



## 911

All these lockdowns and mask rules and laws, plus quarantine restrictions are causing some people to go looney tunes. I wore my mask religiously and followed the guidelines and still got the Virus. Spent days in the hospital, was on a ventilator, drugs, no appetite, no smell or taste, sinus infection and other issues and now I’m on a nebulizer.

I just had a friend’s wife who died. She started out with the Virus, then went into the hospital, wasn’t doing well and next had double pneumonia, which ended it for her. It all doesn’t seem fair.


----------



## garyt1957

911 said:


> All these lockdowns and mask rules and laws, plus quarantine restrictions are causing some people to go looney tunes. I wore my mask religiously and followed the guidelines and still got the Virus. Spent days in the hospital, was on a ventilator, drugs, no appetite, no smell or taste, sinus infection and other issues and now I’m on a nebulizer.
> 
> I just had a friend’s wife who died. She started out with the Virus, then went into the hospital, wasn’t doing well and next had double pneumonia, which ended it for her. It all doesn’t seem fair.


 It does seem very random as to who has severe effects. All the more reason to be careful, imo. And as you've learned even being careful may not help.


----------

